# As democrats scramble to claim the Tea Party is toast I am reminded of this...



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html

I remember after that wonderful thread was proven wrong Chris disappeared for awhile. Think we'll be that lucky with the ones now claiming the Tea Party is done? You know, if they're wrong again....


----------



## cutter (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> 
> I remember after that wonderful thread was proven wrong Chris disappeared for awhile. Think we'll be that lucky with the ones now claiming the Tea Party is done? You know, if they're wrong again....



Yep, we are done, we are toast, we are irrelevant, but somehow we have the power to shut down the government and the dems and rino's together don't have the power to stop us. Makes you wonder just who is irreverent? Maybe when the PEOPLE realize who their friends are they will join us. Then again it takes some brains to think independently.


----------



## bendog (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't think the TPM is toast, I fear the gop may be, for at least a decade, and I fear for the country as well.


----------



## ron4342 (Oct 14, 2013)

cutter said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> ...



So you acknowledge that it was the TP that is responsible for putting (at minimum) 800,000 people out of work.  In fact, you don't just acknowledge it, YOU ARE PROUD OF DESTROYING THE LIVES OF OTHER PEOPLE.
Oh, and here is something your screwed up mind apparently is unable to understand:  When you put people out of work they do not end up seeing you as their friend.  In fact, they see you as a hated enemy.  Have a nice day.


----------



## cutter (Oct 14, 2013)

ron4342 said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I'm sorry 800,000 GOVERNMENT WORKERS are out of work. A government job will be a plus when you can tax them enough to pay their own wages. The number of people working for the government is part of the reason we have a 17TRILLION debt that we have to raise to keep them employed. Maybe if we made it attractive to business to bring jobs back home they would have a job that benefited the country instead of sucking it dry.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 14, 2013)

.

The GOP needs to run as many TPM's as possible in 2014 and 2016.  Let's find out once and for all and get on with our freakin' lives.

.


----------



## cutter (Oct 14, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The GOP needs to run as many TPM's as possible in 2014 and 2016.  Let's find out once and for all and get on with our freakin' lives.
> 
> .



I think you're right.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 14, 2013)

bendog said:


> I don't think the TPM is toast, I fear the gop may be, for at least a decade, and I fear for the country as well.



Was the TPM around in 1935 when the progressives directed the Federal Reserve Board to inflate the fuck of the currency thereby causing the first federal default?

.

.


----------



## cutter (Oct 14, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the TPM is toast, I fear the gop may be, for at least a decade, and I fear for the country as well.
> ...



Progressives are great at rewriting  history so maybe so.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> 
> I remember after that wonderful thread was proven wrong Chris disappeared for awhile. Think we'll be that lucky with the ones now claiming the Tea Party is done? You know, if they're wrong again....



The TEA Party is far from done Grampa....you know it and I know it. You've got a small minority of loud mouths out there (liberals) who believe that the party of "Taxed Enough Already" is a joke. The liberals with any sense at all understand that this was a grass roots movement of their Mother's and Father's who understand all to well that the liberal mindset is destroying this country.

Those folks don't inhabit online chats and boards. They're too busy trying to put bread on the table. But they know. They know that democrats are poison. They know that republicans are a joke like John McCain. They know.  And, more importantly, they'll know come November.

True - we don't have "catchy phrases" like "YES WE CAN".....we only have one mantra "I'LL REMEMBER IN NOVEMBER"


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 14, 2013)

cutter said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> ...



Did you shut down the government?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 14, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> ...



The "tea party" does not have catchy phrases? 

You are wonderfully stupid.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 14, 2013)

At one time, once a nation started to disintegrate in a puddle of corruption it didn't stop until the end.   Today, France is trying to resurrect itself.  So there is hope for the US, not much hope, but some.

Mainstream baffled as French turn to far right - FRANCE 24

The ruling Socialist party and the centre-right Union for a Popular Movement (UMP), the party of former president Nicolas Sarkozy, face humiliating reverses in municipal and European elections next year if the FN can sustain its current standing in the eyes of an electorate thoroughly fed-up with record unemployment, rising taxes and a perceived increase in crime and insecurity.


----------



## zeke (Oct 14, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> ...




LMAO. Do you write comedy for a living? That was good. Yes sir they will know something. That the people out there working to put food on the table is supported by the tbaggers.

Supported so much that the Teabaggers shut down the government so that they couldn't get access to affordable health care. Loved so much by Tbaggers that tbaggers fight tooth and nail to keep them (working poor) from getting a minimum wage raise.

Why don't you add a few of the other "benefits" that the T baggers are trying to give those out working and trying to put food on the table. 

Those working poor better not get no food assistance. Tbaggers cut that to.

Tbaggers, party of the working man. LMAO.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> At one time, once a nation started to disintegrate in a puddle of corruption it didn't stop until the end.   Today, France is trying to resurrect itself.  So there is hope for the US, not much hope, but some.
> 
> Mainstream baffled as French turn to far right - FRANCE 24
> 
> The ruling Socialist party and the centre-right Union for a Popular Movement (UMP), the party of former president Nicolas Sarkozy, face humiliating reverses in municipal and European elections next year if the FN can sustain its current standing in the eyes of an electorate thoroughly fed-up with record unemployment, rising taxes and a perceived increase in crime and insecurity.



I absolutely agree that these things are cyclical. Absolutely. The "cycle" has run it's course in America. We are now taking this country back from the socialists that have infected mainstream America and will send their asses packing back to the Colleges and Universities that spawned these demons.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 14, 2013)

zeke said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




Go ahead. Keep running your mouth sonny. November is coming.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 14, 2013)

That makes twice in three days that I have seen progressive AMERICANS called "demons" by a nutter. 

I smell a talking point.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Oct 14, 2013)

Democrats do not know how incredibly silly they look when they start sharing their political "expertise" with the opposing party.


----------



## zeke (Oct 14, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...




Whats the matter dude? Couldn't think of any more examples of Tbaggers in Congress trying to help the working man? COME on you seemed so sure that the working poor have many reasons to vote Tbaggers next Nov. Just share them if you can.

Should be easy. Right?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> 
> I remember after that wonderful thread was proven wrong Chris disappeared for awhile. Think we'll be that lucky with the ones now claiming the Tea Party is done? You know, if they're wrong again....



The Tea Party was created to direct conservative rage away from the private sector which sank the global economy by over-betting on the housing bubble.

The Tea Party is filled with hard working Americans who don't have the time to analyze policy. They don't understand how a radical expansion of credit combined with a severing of risk from the loan's origination, to the removal of leverage regulations so that banks could make bets they didn't have the liquid to cover... turned into a casino where the financial sector profited off a strategically inflated bubble and then profited even more off the bubble's bursting - that is, they profited wildly off the destruction of the economy. And rather than telling people about the utter failure to leave derivatives unregulated, the GOP fed angry white people vague cliches about socialism.

I thought this strategy would never work, and that the tea party would investigate what really happened with Lehman, AIG, Bear and Goldman , but they didn't. They continued to rely on Limbaugh, FOX, and Beck who masterfully directed their rage away from the actual causes. It made me realize that the Tea Party was being controlled by a set of informational sources that could literally suspend reality. This is why I too think Chris was being optimistic that the Tea Party would come to grips with how badly it had been fooled. I happen to think the Tea Party will get stronger because they are being controlled by people and forces that are able to exploit their rage and confusion as well as anything I have ever seen.

The Republican Party was taken over by a wealthy elite in the 70s. Then they used conservative values as a populism to attract angry, under-educated white people who felt left behind by the social revolutions of the 60s. They used the "culture war", patriotism and national security to garner extreme loyalty - and they put these people in a media bubble by convincing them that all other media sources, including science itself, lies. They created a situation where all the nation's problems could be deflected on to an endless cast of bogeymen. The crucial thing was that the rage of the new republican voter could never be directed at the actual source, which had to do with an uber-wealthy for-profit private sector that had purchased their government, shipped their jobs to Asia and turned their government into an ATM for subsidies, no-bid contracts and bailouts.


----------



## cutter (Oct 14, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> ...



You bring up something most people don't understand. The TEA PARTY isn't so much a party as it is a movement. A movement of Americans that are able to think for themselves and don't blindly follow the party line. I was reminded of this when talking to my sister and brother-in-law a few elections ago. When I ask them about Sara Palin they said " I don't know anything about her but I know I don't like her". Typical democrats.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 14, 2013)

Colleges and Universties spawn "demons".

Every "leader" of the "tea party" is a graduate of a college or university. 

Ruh-Roh!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> 
> I remember after that wonderful thread was proven wrong Chris disappeared for awhile. Think we'll be that lucky with the ones now claiming the Tea Party is done? You know, if they're wrong again....



You disappeared at times as well, gramps.

I don't know if the TPM is done, but it has been badly hurt.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Oct 14, 2013)

zeke said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > zeke said:
> ...



In a thriving economy they wouldn't be poor any more.

You're right.  It is easy.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 14, 2013)

cutter said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Sarah.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> 
> I remember after that wonderful thread was proven wrong Chris disappeared for awhile. Think we'll be that lucky with the ones now claiming the Tea Party is done? You know, if they're wrong again....



*Hmmm.....So you are making a comparison between something that happened in the Cheesehead state and the whole country? Wisconsin is America?  *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 14, 2013)

cutter said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



*Let's get this straight...The Tea Baggers are primarily a bunch of white people over the age of 50 who flipped out when a black man was elected POTUS.*


----------



## Vox (Oct 14, 2013)

Londoner said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> ...


The above text is a perfect example of the bubble the left feeds their supporters with . As if housing crisis wasn't created by the symbiosis of the very democratic party and its plicies of benefiting the Wall street and big corporations on an expense of the very middle class which they ALWAYS tax to death in order to serve the big pockets which bought and payed for dimocraps long time ago.

The infamous obamacare law is the exact example of what the left is always doing - benefitting the big businesses onthe backs of tve middle class Ameri ans with an appeasing rhetoric of the throwing the bone "to the poor"


----------



## cutter (Oct 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



Nah, we were here long before the current prez. Nobody accused us of being racist when we opposed GWB.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Let's get this straight...The Tea Baggers are primarily a bunch of white people over the age of 50 who flipped out when a black man was elected POTUS.*



Really?






.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



Why do you have to be such a racist pig? 

White liberals elected Obama and white conservatives voted differently. 

You don't get elected in America without the white vote whether you are conservative or liberal.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 14, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Colleges and Universties spawn "demons".
> 
> Every "leader" of the "tea party" is a graduate of a college or university.
> 
> Ruh-Roh!



As am I and my Wife, smart guy. Difference? WE don't buy into the crap that they sell. I hold a BS in Communications and PS. My Wife holds a MSN.

We both "played the game" in order to graduate. Again - the difference is that we forgot all their BS as soon as we graduated and began our working careers.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 14, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...



Sort of makes one wonder how it could be that the TEA party allowed me, a black man, to join.....you are an idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2013)

cutter said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...



Most of you voted for GWB both times.


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 14, 2013)

The real questions is why would one group of Americans want to eliminate another group,just because they disagree politically with them,why would they bend over backwards to demonize them unjustly.

What is the flaw that drives people to hate and lie about an group?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 14, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Colleges and Universties spawn "demons".
> ...



Is that right? You have a force field that denies new information from penetrating your thick skull. Cool.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 14, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





Take your "new info" and shove it where the sun don't shine son. I'm retired now and couldn't care less for your nonsense. Hopefully, when YOU are 69, you'll tell the whippersnappers to go to hell as well.

Your elders must be so proud......


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 14, 2013)

I feel there are so many lost without a party and are going left or Independent  because of the Tea Party. Perhaps we may see another party come out of this, a bit more moderate.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 14, 2013)

*The NEW democrat Mascot
*
*The Tapeworm*






.

.

.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 14, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Whites come in so many shades, blacks come in so many shades and so does all our politics. 

I really detest the "pigeon hole" approach that too many take these days to politics.

 We've come to a sad state of affairs when one has someone as high up as Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid saying that you can't be a real Hispanic and vote Republican.

Or any number of others who have said similar outrageous things.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 14, 2013)

Eaglewings said:


> I feel there are so many lost without a party and are going left or Independent  because of the Tea Party. Perhaps we may see another party come out of this, a bit more moderate.



It's called the Party of RINO who always get bitch slapped and pushed around by Democrats.

Like what just happened. Senator Susan Collins just got smacked about the head and neck a while ago after proposing a moderate compromise on the debt ceiling deal. 

Reid in typical fashion fucked her over at the last moment.

I swear RINO's just love getting the shit kicked out of them by the Democrats because they keep going back for more and more. They're freaking masochists. Old Reid needs someone to grab him by the nuts and squeeze so hard his eyeballs pop out.

Figuratively speaking of course.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 14, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



I will be 69 in 20 years. But will I still be doing "69" then? I sure hope so.  

How did you get so old and not get at least a little common sense? It is never too late to go back to college, you know. Maybe you'll learn something the second time around.


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 14, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Sarcasm its not very hard to get,but for the willfully dishonest,it might be.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> 
> I remember after that wonderful thread was proven wrong Chris disappeared for awhile. Think we'll be that lucky with the ones now claiming the Tea Party is done? You know, if they're wrong again....



Here's an update for you, old man:

*Gov. Scott Walker: No Government Shutdown Over Obamacare*

*Republican Gov. Scott Walker says he has "real problems" with Obamacare, but he does not advocate a government shutdown to block it.

"People want things to work," Walker told MSNBC's "Morning Joe" on  Monday.

"I think that most Americans, even if they don't like the size and growth of government, they still want something to work -- something very fundamental to work. And that's the differnce between Washington and the states. At the state level, we may want, as Republican governors, less government, but we want the government that we have to work."*

Looks like the Tea Party radicals are still clinging to Scott Walker's ankle, but they're doing it from the under the bus where he threw them. lol

Gov. Scott Walker: No Government Shutdown Over Obamacare | CNS News


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/194797-scott-walker-is-going-to-be-recalled.html
> ...



I see you missed the point ENTIRELY.  Let me help you....

This thread is about the predictions the looney left makes about things they disagree with. 

Better now?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 14, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



If you want to call out some poster over something that happened ages ago, do it in one of the nut sections of USMB.


----------



## ron4342 (Oct 14, 2013)

cutter said:


> ron4342 said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...


Maybe if the republican House would pass the jobs bill Obama has begged for we could start solving some of our finanical problems.  But alas, the House is to busy constantly repealing ACA.  If I am not mistaken they have repealed it 41 times now.  Oh, and have you seen where the House recently defunded ACORN.  Someone needs to tell them that ACORN has been shut down since 2010.


----------



## ron4342 (Oct 14, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...


I know you are a conservative and that facts are not one of your strong points BUT perhaps you should get out of the bubble and take a look around.

"Eighteen percent of Americans identify as Tea Party supporters. The vast majority of them -- 89 percent -- are white. Just one percent is black." 

So, it appears NoTeaPartyPleez was correct when s/he stated the TP is "primarily a bunch of white people...."

"They tend to skew older: Three in four are 45 years old or older, including 29 percent who are 65 plus."  

Once again NoTeaPartyPleez was right about the TP being older.

As for flipping out "when a black man was elected POTUS," that is probably correct also.

"More than one in three (36 percent) hails from the South, far more than any other region. Twenty-five percent come from the West, 22 percent from the Midwest, and 18 percent from the northeast." 

tinydancer, that makes you 0 for 3 (No surprise there!).
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_...upporters-who-they-are-and-what-they-believe/


----------



## ron4342 (Oct 14, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


The Internet is a wonderful thing.  You can be anything you want to be.  As a matter of fact, YOU CAN BE ANY COLOR YOU WANT TO BE!  Oh, and by the way, if you are really black, you are a 1%'er in the TP.

"Eighteen percent of Americans identify as Tea Party supporters. The vast majority of them -- 89 percent -- are white. Just one percent is black." http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_1...-they-believe/


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 14, 2013)

As the democrats claim that the tea party is toast, I am reminded of the New Left, from the 1960's and 1970's, which had been galvanized by the anti-war movement, and then melted away like a snowflake on a sunny day after the war ended. The tea party, having put the real finincers of the republican party at risk due to putting corporate America on the brink of chaos, is already just a fading footnote in history.

Sarah may have to get a permenant job....


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 14, 2013)

cutter said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...



*No, you are a wrong. The Tea Party started forming in 2009.  You are either clueless or disingenuous.  And I use that term generously.*

What's the Tea Party all about?
What's the Tea Party all about? | Politics | McClatchy DC


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 14, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...



*
Like I said, the Tea Baggers are primarily a bunch of white people over the age of 50 who are used to a white guy in the Oval Office:*


Tea Party Demographics: White, Republican, Older Male with Money

"Tea Party supporters are likely to be older, white and male. Forty percent are age 55 and over, compared with 32 percent of all poll respondents; just 22 percent are under the age of 35, 79 percent are white, and 61 percent are men. Many are also Christian fundamentalists, with 44 percent identifying themselves as &#8220;born-again,&#8221; compared with 33 percent of all respondents."

Read more: Tea Party Demographics: White, Republican, Older Male with Money


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 14, 2013)

ron4342 said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...




 That's the other thing that gives me a chuckle...I could have been anyone. Hell, I could have been a rich white guy but no. I told the truth. I am a 69 year old black man who is a TEA party member; yet here! I have to defend my color, yet again, from liberal communists.

Only in America folks. Only in America


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 14, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Hell, boy, I have underwear older than you. You'll never see 69. I predict a massive coronary by the time you are 62 from "White Man's Guilt"


----------

